# My Kingston flash drive makes all files corrupt after being copied.



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

Good day to all. I have a Kingston 8gb flash drive. when i copy files onto it the files never work. The flash drive is less than a month old and has never been damaged. the files always become corrupted.

Can i fix this with software?.....plz say yes because i live in the caribbean and the company is in the US.

thank you....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My first suggestion would be to contact Kingston. There were/are a lot of counterfeit Kingston thumb drives out there. Kingston will ask for some numbers from the drive and they can assess if yours is genuine.


----------



## techkingston08 (Nov 13, 2008)

You might want to try formatting the drive first to see if that clears up the problem.

Otherwise, I agree with Tyree. Contact Kingston, provide all of the numbers written on the drive. You can Email if calling by phone is not convenient. http://www.kingston.com/support/Form_Region.asp?pn=DTI&Form=ProblemReportDT.asp

Kingston Tech Support


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Guys. I found out that the flash is a counterfiet. There and some chinese software that can determine exactly how much of the flash memory is actually usable.

most of the necessary software i found here :
----> www.flashboot.ru/

i guess it changes depending on your type of flash.

when i used the program my 8gb became 471 mb  , but i guess its better than zero!


----------

